# I got into USC!!!! but spring 2008? help me decide



## inasymphonyxmood (Mar 29, 2007)

Hello! Someone please help me decide.

I'm very excited cuz I just got an acceptance letter for USC's production program!

The catch- they're offering me admission into the spring 2008 semester, which means I can only start school in January instead of September.

I got rejected from NYU, accepted into Boston University's Film and TV program with a $10,000/year merit scholarship, and waiting to hear from Northwestern.

Can someone help me decide between Boston University and USC. If USC were to offer me fall admission I'd say yes in a sec, but I don't know if I want to just immerse myself in the school mid-year and skip the whole freshmen rush and excitement.

Does anybody know of someone who has done this? Is USC THAT much better than BU? Would I have a tough time fitting in? Catching up?

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Cine (Mar 29, 2007)

I think USC is much better choice, it is very prestigious university and it also has one of the best Production programs in CA. Besides, tehre you can get very good connection and leactures of very experienced people. So I'd choose USC.

BTW, how did you get in USC and was rejected from NYU? Could you please tell me your rates  (GPA, SAT and etc.)?


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree, stick with USC. Use the extra months to save up money. THAT SCHOOL IS EXPENSIVE!


----------



## Cine (Mar 29, 2007)

> Originally posted by Winterreverie:
> I agree, stick with USC. Use the extra months to save up money. THAT SCHOOL IS EXPENSIVE!



How much doe sit cost? I heard something about $35000 or $38000.


----------



## inasymphonyxmood (Mar 29, 2007)

Stats:
GPA 3.6 UW 3.7 W
3 AP's total
4 Honors total

SAT math 710
    reading 580
    writing 650
I thought my essays were really good
EC's: Varsity diving team founder
      New York Film Academy
      Had a job as a marketing filmmaker for a pharmaceutical company
      International club (just a member)

Honestly, after getting rejected from NYU early decision I didn't think at all that I'd get into USC.

Thanks for the tips, I think I will end up going to USC, it would just be so foolish to turn it down. Any more tips? Anybody go there that could comfort me on starting in January instead of September?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 29, 2007)

Can you start at USC and just take GenEd courses until the spring??


----------



## Josh (Mar 29, 2007)

> Originally posted by inasymphonyxmood:
> Can someone help me decide between Boston University and USC.



No matter which one you pick, you won't be touching a camera until junior year, so just pick which location you like better. 

(And if you ask me, anyone who picks LA over Boston is insane.)


----------



## Cinematical (Mar 29, 2007)

USC is $47000 a year. Did they offer you any money?

I'd look in to the whole spring thing. Seems confusing.

Congrats, though, for getting in to both schools.


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Mar 29, 2007)

USC is 34,000 a year, plus room and board and other $ which probably brings it up to the 47,000 cinematical mentioned. 

Yeah, I think USC is that much better, unless the money BU is giving you is THAT much more than what USC gives.


----------



## inasymphonyxmood (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks for all the advice. I think I'd be foolish to turn down USC film. I have yet to receive the aid package, but no matter what, I think USC just offers much greater opportunities when it comes to film, (education, internships, location). I'm still a little hestitant though about starting mid-year and missing the whole freshmen excitment and my first Trojan football season


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Mar 29, 2007)

> (And if you ask me, anyone who picks LA over Boston is insane.)



Maybe the city itself, but climate and the film industry may play a big part.


----------



## LATexan (Mar 30, 2007)

When I applied to transfer schools in undergrad, I got into a few, but Brown, my only Ivy and top choice, offered a spring admission. Turns out, most of my best friends were other spring transfers. You won't be the only person starting in the spring, it's even possible there could be some advantages.


----------



## Cine (Mar 31, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cinematical:
> USC is $47000 a year. Did they offer you any money?
> 
> I'd look in to the whole spring thing. Seems confusing.
> ...



Jeez, that's very expensive


----------



## Cine (Mar 31, 2007)

> Originally posted by inasymphonyxmood:
> Stats:
> GPA 3.6 UW 3.7 W
> 3 AP's total
> ...



Wow, it really looks like your essay was great.I think they pay more attention to your experience and writing ability (resume/essay) that to your scores. 

BTW, what's your opinion abut NYFA? Is it worth my money?


----------



## Cinematical (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah, in my experience, USC pays more attention to your creative resume and the content of your essays while NYU gives a considers general stats more than USC.

Also, USC is much more generous with financial aid than NYU. Much more.


----------



## Cine (Apr 2, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cinematical:
> Yeah, in my experience, USC pays more attention to your creative resume and the content of your essays while NYU gives a considers general stats more than USC.
> 
> Also, USC is much more generous with financial aid than NYU. Much more.



Did you have some experience in filmmaking before you had applied for USC?


----------



## Cine (Apr 2, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cine:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Cinematical:
> Yeah, in my experience, USC pays more attention to your creative resume and the content of your essays while NYU gives a considers general stats more than USC.
> 
> Also, USC is much more generous with financial aid than NYU. Much more.



Did you have some experience in filmmaking before you had applied to USC? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes, I had some, but not too much. My school has no film or production or media classes to speak of. SO any film experience I wanted I had to find. My junior year I spent 6 months writing a script and doing preproduction for a major student film (with a student from another school that had a great film program) which unfortunately fell through (I still had the script). I did three other shorts my senior year with my own equipment, and worked as a videographer for a bit, but that's about it.

My essays were well written, but I took some major risks in their content (risks that backfired).


----------



## Cine (Apr 2, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cinematical:
> Yes, I had some, but not too much. My school has no film or production or media classes to speak of. SO any film experience I wanted I had to find. My junior year I spent 6 months writing a script and doing preproduction for a major student film (with a student from another school that had a great film program) which unfortunately fell through (I still had the script). I did three other shorts my senior year with my own equipment, and worked as a videographer for a bit, but that's about it.
> 
> My essays were well written, but I took some major risks in their content (risks that backfired).



What you mean backfired? 

BTW, I didn't knwo that USC required essays


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 2, 2007)

Backfired = I didn't get in to production, haha.

I made stylistic choices that I probably shouldn't have.

But yes, the USC application (for the film school) requires quite a bit of writing. You need to be a very good writer.


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 2, 2007)

But yes, to the original poster for this thread...

Go to USC. For the love of all that is good and holy, go to USC.


----------



## Cine (Apr 2, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cinematical:
> Backfired = I didn't get in to production, haha.
> 
> I made stylistic choices that I probably shouldn't have.
> ...



Oh, but from what I have read in the other thread Cinema Studies is also very good program for filmmakers.

Yeah, I see this now. 

BTW, what if I take NYFA summer program as experience in filmmaking in my resume? Will it work?

And what were you SAT and GPA scores (I'm just very worried about this part, though I haven't graduated form high school yet)?


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 2, 2007)

I had
SATI
Reading: 800
Math: 780
Writing: 730
SATII
Biology: 730
World History: 720

GPA: 3.83 unweighted (Full IB + some AP's)

BUT, I've seen people with lower academic stats get in to USC PROD. The stats are more for getting in to the university. The films school looks a lot more at your essays. It's ALL about the essays (don't take too many risks in them, and don't slack on them - write, rewrite, rewrite again, and again, until they are perfect).

NYU seems to give the academics a bit more weight; plus, you actually get to send in work you've done. Chapman is, like USC, all about the essays.

Cine, are you a junior?


----------



## yawnface86 (Apr 11, 2007)

usc get a job and make money to save up cash for when you start in spring (it is actually a perfect situation)


----------

